

Taking stock after 13 years - emmanuelory
http://jacquesmattheij.com/taking+stock+after+13+years

======
JoachimSchipper
Note: for context, look at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2341715>
(al3x.net: "Not a waste"), which was a reply to
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2337745> ("Entreporn, The Fallacy That
Wastes Your Life").

~~~
jv22222
I also replied to al3x here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2342918>

~~~
JoachimSchipper
Sorry for missing that!

------
keyist
Thanks jacquesm for showing us that it is possible to be content without being
complacent, to persuade without proselytizing, to educate without ego
obstructions.

My praise would probably be over the top were OP a standalone post, but I
reckon it deserves that recognition given the contrast in tone with the posts
it references. Hopefully OP inspires more rationality
(<http://lesswrong.com/lw/31/what_do_we_mean_by_rationality/>) and balanced
writing in submissions/comments.

------
statictype
Clearly jacquesm still reads HN. Why not just comment here instead of putting
the comments on a separate site? :)

~~~
robryan
I guess instead of commenting on a whole heap of stuff all the time he now
focuses on one issue and goes a lot more in depth. Probably makes it easier to
segregate the day without wasting to much time reading and engaging on to much
on HN.

------
rchi
great article. it's refreshing hearing from someone who feel secure about
their life.

------
jv22222
Awesome article :) Very well written

